# Made of high quality PU?



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

WTF is this made of!?!?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Should be plastic, similiar to the one on my friend's M3.


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

DanB said:


> *WTF is this made of!?!? *


(Pu), that would be Plutonium (Pu)
So it's made out of high quality Plutonium :thumbup:

or it could be...

(PU) Polyurethane


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

well, it's a type of strengthen plastic right?


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

PU = Polyurethane

Pretty common for this kind of stuff, you'll usually see it described as PU/RIM. The RIM refers to the fact that the part is injection molded. At least this is what I remember.

I have no idea why I even know this :dunno:


----------

